
Researchers Find Critical Backdoor in Swiss Online Voting System – Motherboard - rbanffy
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zmakk3/researchers-find-critical-backdoor-in-swiss-online-voting-system
======
jaclaz
I couldn't find anywhere what was actually asked to the "professional"
programmers on freelancers.com, but I suspect that a compensation of €100-€200
for what is seemingly a two-three days work _somehow_ didn't actually attract
the top programmers around.

It seems to me that there is a lot of bias deriving from a "you pay
peanuts..." approach.

~~~
jaclaz
Ooops.

Posted on the wrong thread.

It was meant to go here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19382542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19382542)

